# Trivia 11/8



## luckytrim (Nov 8, 2019)

trivia 11/8
DID YOU KNOW...
In March, 2017, a man was found dead inside a 23-foot  python.


1. The United States produces its quarters (and other coins)  for general
circulation in two of the Fifty... which two ?
2. What in the World is a 'Luther Burger' ?
3. Who changed his name from Declan Patrick  MacManus?
  a. - Sid Vicious
  b. - Elton John
  c. - Elvis Costello
  d. - Sting
4. During 1899-1902 Britain fought the Boer War in South  Africa. Who were 
the Boers?
5. Canada's Wild Rose is the Official flower of what Province  ?
  a. - Saskatchewan
  b. - Alberta
  c. - British Columbia
  d. - New Brunswick
6. In Ian Fleming's novel "Moonraker", what was  Moonraker?
7. How did the Vanderbilts amass their fortune ?
  a. - Hotels
  b. - Oil
  c. - Railroads
  d. - Fashion
8. What is the more common name for the disease, Varicella  ?
  a. - Measles
  b. - Chickenpox
  c. - Mumps
  d. - Pink Eye

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
A hominid is a member of the family Hominidae, the great apes:  orangutans,
gorillas, chimpanzees, and humans. A hominine is a member of  the subfamily
Homininae: gorillas, chimpanzees, and monkeys.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Philadelphia and Denver
2. A Burger in a Doughnut instead of in a Bun
3. - c
4. Farmers of Dutch descent
5. - b
6. A Missile
7. - c
8. - b

CRAP !!
A hominid is a member of the family Hominidae, the great apes:  orangutans,
gorillas, chimpanzees, and humans. A hominine is a member of  the subfamily
Homininae: gorillas, chimpanzees, and humans (excludes  orangutans). A
hominin is a member of the tribe Hominini: chimpanzees and  humans..

Monkey is a common name that may refer to groups or species of  mammals, in
part, the simians of infraorder Simiiformes. The term is  applied
descriptively to groups of primates, such as families of new  world monkeys
and old world monkeys. Many monkey species are tree-dwelling  (arboreal),
although there are species that live primarily on the ground,  such as
baboons. Most species are also active during the day  (diurnal). Monkeys are
generally considered to be intelligent, especially the old  world monkeys of
Catarrhini.


----------

